# Nick's Cheap & Easy CO2 Reactor



## nickmcmechan (8 Jun 2008)

What I did, step by step:


emptied an old internal filter of all the foam media
made a hole in the basket for an airline (i just pushed the plastic bars through)
put a glass / ceramic diffuser in the basket and connected up to my co2 supply
put bio media (any type will do) on top of the diffuser and filled the basket back up
attached the basket back to the powerhead
i did this on a Fluval 1 internal filter i had lying around. Cheap, simple and easy to do.

result = great co2 distribution around the tank


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jun 2008)

Some photos would be nice


----------



## a1Matt (13 Jun 2008)

This is a really nice idea, thanks for sharing.  
If I can't get my barr external style reactor parts cheap I may cannabilise the external boyu filter I got from Steve...


----------

